# Staffy x Am Bulldog



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you reckon to this cross? For sale in my newspaper - not buying but was intruiged to oppinions of it.

I can imagine it is quite nice actually, American Bulldogs aren't really known for their agression - not like Pitties with their reputation.

I think it will be powerful, but more goofy and loving than anything!

If it's been bought up well...she is 2 years, and it says she is docile, loving and good with kids.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The only thing that would ever really worry me about such crosses, is that the resulting dog may appear to be type.

The legal aspect would be my greatest concern.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be worried about the dog looking a pit 'type' and the risk of it being seized under the DDA breed legislation.

And I hope I'm not being to stereo typical but I'd be worried about what circumstances the dog had been bred? Possibly by a 'status' dog owner and with no regard to temperament or health

I've only met one Am Bull and he was a soppy thing.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^ Same as above.... which is a shame... same thing with a lot of staffie x labs


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

My friends have one and she really looks "type", they are her second home and her previous owner who I know well bought her as a staffiex in a pet store, receipt as evidence seen. A vet that saw her reckoned she did look pit bull crossed, but many that have met her recognised ambull in her, the way she moves and her loving madness reminds me of a dally (she has several black dots growing on her back)

She is a mad dog!!!! Totally lovely
she was still young here.









She is insanely energetic and excitable, loves people, she is good with dogs, but a bit rough, seriously strong and incredibly agile. She is the most affectionate dog I have ever come across :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dodigna said:


> My friends have one and she really looks "type", they are her second home and her previous owner who I know well bought her as a staffiex in a pet store, receipt as evidence seen. A vet that saw her reckoned she did look pit bull crossed, but many that have met her recognised ambull in her, the way she moves and her loving madness reminds me of a dally (she has several black dots growing on her back)
> 
> She is a mad dog!!!! Totally lovely
> she was still young here.
> ...


She's beautiful, such a pretty face


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Awwww, he has an Alistair Darling eyebrow


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

a lovely cross in the right hands (as with any breed), but i can see it as being of type, so wouldn't get one myself as I wouldn't risk it being taken away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't get one just for the risk of being type and both breeds can be dodgy with other dogs. Would be amazing in the right hands though especially with people.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

my thoughts exactly. 

gorgeous doggie too!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i looked into getting an AM last year and what put me off was alot of the breeders tbh. Im talking about ones who show their dogs at NKC etc, they kept bragging about who their dog could take down weight wise and which dog would beat which in a fight, so i left it


----------

